# The Best RI Finds of 2017



## RIBottleguy (Jan 18, 2018)

I firstly like to apologize for not posting on here much anymore, I got a new job and a girlfriend so my spare time isn't what it used to be!  Nevertheless, 2017 was a good year for my collection! Here are some of the highlights.

The big 3, David Andrews Vegetable Jaundice Bitters, and two RI hutches!













And a few other heavy hitters
W.B. Blanding Providence internal screw thread whiskey
Morse's Celebrated Syrup Prov. RI with iron pontil
T.E. Hickey Providence, RI gravitating stopper soda













Lastly a Penno's Mineral Water Providence, RI (upgrade for my damaged example) and a pontiled Burrington's Genuine Croup Syrup Providence, RI (unlisted with Genuine embossed)


----------



## botlguy (Jan 19, 2018)

Your apology accepted even though you were missed. Congratulations for the girlfriend & these great additions, I don't know about the job as it's,,,,, well, a JOB. But that can be good as well as necessary. Try to get back soon.
Jim S


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Jan 19, 2018)

Woah! 2017 was a good year for you! I love the Burrington's Croup Syrup and Morse's the best, I do love pontil medicine bottles. My hope is to find a pontilled med in the coming years...

-PlaneDiggerCam


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jan 19, 2018)

Nice additions to any collection!


----------



## ACLbottles (Jan 20, 2018)

Fantastic finds! I love those hutches!


----------



## iggyworf (Jan 20, 2018)

Those are all beautiful finds!


----------

